# Chaos Lord?



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

Righ i've been thinking about it an d thought this lord could be quite funky let me know your opinion. 

Lord mark of
tzeentch talismen
of preservation sword of strife 
enchanted shield

this combo gives my lord 7 ws8 s5 attacks a 2+ armour and 3+ ward meaning he'll stick around


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Give him a Disc too; hide behind a Warshrine and when the time is right use him as a WTFBOMB to nuke anything important with. Since you can charge past anything if you can place the model within B2B with the target unit without any usual placement hiccups (like impassable terrain within 1").

Regarding items, I'd much rather go for Axe of Khorne and Dragonhelm instead of Sword of Strife and Enchanted Shield. You'll get an extra save from the mount so your armour save will be 2+ still, you'll get +1S and the Killing Blow special rule (which isn't bad at all), plus a yummy 2+ ward against anything that burns, which is nice for a lone hunter character when he gets shot at by Lore of Fire spells.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

the idea was for him to sit in a warrior unit


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Cheese meister said:


> the idea was for him to sit in a warrior unit


Then don't give him the discs but the stuff about the items still apply. But then again I don't see whats the big deal in doing what everyone else does but who am I to say anything when I don't do anything at all.  :laugh:


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

well the thought was that 7 s5 attacksd provides enough punch combat wise and will kill most other characters and he's really hard to kill himself with a 3+ward save against everything


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

well the thought was that 7 s5 attacksd provides enough punch combat wise and will kill most other characters and he's really hard to kill himself with a 3+ward save against everything


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's decent, but that's all he does - he provides a small Ld Boost - but the little benefit this has is rarely worth it, and he's anti-horde.

The thing is, Anti-Horde is the ONE thing Warriors do well. Heavy Armour and Monsters prove tricky - you have the Giant, Shaggoth, Hellcannon, and Dragon Ogres as consistently effective counters - 3 of which are rare, and only 1 is consistent (GW Shaggoth).

You cause far more damage with Pandaemonium+Treason and that's consistent - not much can take on a +6 or +7 caster.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I think Chaos Lords are great, but Warriors don't really need him. They work a lot better in units of cavalry.

In any case, these are my two favorite builds:

Chaos Lord w/MoT, enchanted shield, talisman preservation, axe of khorne, potion of recklessness 

Chaos Lord w/MoK, shield, axe of khorne, helm of many eyes, armor of morrslieb 


The Lord of Tzeentch is definitely a lot tougher, but the Lord of Khorne is a bit more 'all purpose', and is just about as resilient when fighting targets without magic weapons.

As you may have noticed, in either case the axe of khorne is my favorite weapon. The glaive of putrification and whip of subversion are also fun, but I'd give them to cheaper exalted heroes if you want to use them.


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Chaos Lord w/MoT, enchanted shield, talisman preservation, axe of khorne, potion of recklessness


Pretty sure this is an illegal build. I can't find the potion listed anywhere so I'm not sure where you got it from, but without it the rest of the magic items come out to over 100pts.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

i thought those 7 s5 attacks would tip the balance that little bit more in my favour and will be able to hold out against the hardest characters with a gd armour ward


----------

